
How to know the salary of all workers under H1B visas? - alpenglow
Did you know that corporations hiring H1B workers are required to make the wage offered available to any member of the public who requests to look at them? At Alpenglow we made an iOS app called &quot;H1B Insider&quot; that allows you to access this information easily!<p>Check it at:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;apple-store&#x2F;id1190418286?pt=118523759&amp;ct=fb_page&amp;mt=8
======
vbierschwale
I also show all H-1B applications by the city that they are being imported to
work in

[http://h1bhuntinglicenses.com/2017Top100](http://h1bhuntinglicenses.com/2017Top100)

------
vbierschwale
[http://h1bhuntinglicenses.com/payscale](http://h1bhuntinglicenses.com/payscale)

